# Drontal vs Milbemax Worming Tablets



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Is there a significant difference in the above items or are they much of a muchness?

I used to give Drontal but noticed that in recent years, vets are handing out Milbemax so wondered if there was a good reason for this.

For the last year I have been Advocating & Milbemaxing but this seems a bit 'belt & braces' so I was considering the slightly more cost effective route of Advantage & Drontal.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

both products do exactly the same.
milbemax is smaller and said easier to give cats unlike drontol which is a much bigger tablet.
i prefer milbemax but my vet only sells drontol or spot on profender.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Cookie was given Milbemax at the vets on friday - licked it straight off the table, she had a couple of Dreamies for being a good girl.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I find Milbemax much easier to give than Drontal. It pops down their throats like a dream!


----------



## MrsF2010 (Aug 20, 2012)

Anyone know much about Bob Martin Spot On Wormer? Is it any good?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

MrsF2010 said:


> Anyone know much about Bob Martin Spot On Wormer? Is it any good?


Ineffective at best, downright dangerous at worst.


----------



## MrsF2010 (Aug 20, 2012)

Downright dangerous - in what way? BTW I havent given it her.....


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you everybods for your input.

I've ordered the Drontal and I'll see how I go. It won't be a problem with the OAP's as they're great with tablets, it might just be the Blackies who are a bit awkward.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

There have been reports of kittens die-ing or becoming seriously ill from adverse reactions and it doesn't work anyway - not worth the risk. Goggle it and see.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

MrsF2010 said:


> Downright dangerous - in what way? BTW I havent given it her.....


As Spid says, do a bit of googling and you will find plenty of horrible reports about cats reacting terribly to Bob Martin products.
The safest option is to use only what your vet prescribes at her initial vet checks. After that, if you do some research, it is possible to buy Drontal online without prescription for future use as long as you know her weight and therefore which size dose to give her.


----------



## MrsF2010 (Aug 20, 2012)

Ahhh thats great - thank you everyone  will get drontal for her instead xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I use Drontal for Frankie, he's great for taking tablets  Seb acts like I'm choking him or trying to poison him so I use Profender spot-on.


----------

